

How to Do Business with Extremely Busy People - Aaronontheweb
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2012/02/10/How-to-Do-Business-with-Extremely-Busy-People.aspx

======
lawnchair_larry
_Email is often a crappy medium for doing business anyway – pick up the phone
and call the busy person’s office if you aren’t able to get ahold of them via
email_

People seem to be one way or the other on this. Personally, I hate blocking
communication like phone calls and visits, especially when busy. I think a
busy person's time is most respected with non-blocking queries.

